# Editing Posts--Problems?



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2003)

We've recvd a report of difficulty editing posts. Is anyone else having this problem?

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2003)

no, but could you explain how to use multiple quotes. I edit my own grammar errors all the time.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2003)

It's probably easiest to quote this message as though you wanted to reply to it and read the code.



> first level of quote
> 
> 
> > second level of quote
> ...



That's quotes within quotes. To restart quotes:



> first level of quote



And again:



> first level of quote



Does this help?

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *It's probably easiest to quote this message as though you wanted to reply to it and read the code.
> 
> *


*
back to the first level of quote[/color][/quote]

That's quotes within quotes. To restart quotes:



And again:



Does this help?

-Arnisador
-MT Admin- *[/QUOTE] What I mean is how do you do it. I'm probably hopless so don't fret too bad.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2003)

It's probably easiest to quote this message as though you wanted to reply to it and read the code.

[ quote]first level of quote
[ quote]second level of quote
[ quote]third level of quote[ /quote][ /quote]
back to the first level of quote[ /quote]

That's quotes within quotes. To restart quotes:

[ quote]first level of quote[ /quote]

And again:

[ quote]first level of quote[ /quote]

Does this help?

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *It's probably easiest to quote this message as though you wanted to reply to it and read the code.
> 
> [ quote]first level of quote
> ...


 I'll give it a try and let you know.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *We've recvd a report of difficulty editing posts. Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> -Arnisador
> -MT Admin- *


 Ok Ive' just quoted the first line of the thread and am attempting to find another quote button to quote from the list of posts below...
Ok I'm looking all over and I cant' find a way to quote from the sources below once I have quoted original thread. I'll go into edit mode to see if that works...
Nope, I did find the vb help so perhaps I can make my girlfreind figure it out with the information it provides  
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh wait, do I need to type additional quotes myself and just put quote on both ends?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Oh wait, do I need to type additional quotes myself and just put quote on both ends? *



Yes, exactly (or use the quote tag button beneath the color drop-down menu).

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2003)

Thank you very much.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 31, 2003)

Glad to have helped! 

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

